# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [VB.NET] 48H Game: ludum dare 30 (VB.NET + DIRECTX 11)

## ShadowTzu

This is my first participation in the event Ludum Dare. I made my game using VB.NET and my own graphic library: Tzu3D (VB.NET + SlimDX (DX11).




Ludum Dare page:
http://ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dar...view&uid=42080

download exe+source:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0v1c8ix8zeuqkbj/WCOM.zip?dl=0

----------


## dday9

That's a nice demo, but typically we ask people to upload the files using the attachment option in advanced reply. I don't speak for others, but I personally do not download files via external websites(especially exe's).

----------

